# Stricture of anastomosis



## fritzta (Oct 28, 2008)

Patient s/p gastric bypass with complications of stricture of anastomosis and ulceration of the anastomotic site.  I could really use help with this one!


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 29, 2008)

*is this inpatient*

997.4  534.90 (2008): I am not 100% percent sure about this selection


----------



## ajeeshkk (Oct 29, 2008)

Since there is stricture, why not 534.91?


----------



## fritzta (Oct 29, 2008)

Those codes look good.  I did select the 534.91 but needed the stricture of anastomosis code.  Thanks a ton!!!


----------

